# اريد تركيبة حمام كريم مطري للشعر



## abd-elftah (10 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجوا من عنده خبرة بموضوع حمامات الكريم للشعر 
اريد تركيبة تكون مطرية و ملمعة وتفرد الشعر بالاستعمال
يعني لو ممكن نضيف عليها كرياتين او بعض السيليكونات
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

